

The Righthaven model as seen by a pro-IP-monetization lawyer - grellas
http://gametimeip.com/2011/05/09/righthaven-engages-bad-ass-litigatrix-copyright-superstar-dale-cendali/

======
bediger
Hilarious. About flaws in Righthaven's court filings: _I glossed over much of
this criticism because these represent errors in execution, which can fowl up
even the most well thought-out business models._

Proofread much? The idiom is "foul up". A "fowl up" is when ducks are in the
air.

Second, this is the kind of worthless piffle that makes lawyers into bad
jokes. It's based exclusively on the "how many angels can dance on the head of
pin" reasoning that's divorced from ethics, morality or any empirical concern.
It's all law, all the time. Fortunately, not all of morality is contained
within the law.

Third: here's an "IP" lawyer being imprecise about "IP". He/she/it/them muddle
copyright, patent, trademark and trade secret into a giant, ill-defined mess
called "intellectual property". Only a lawyer could love "IP" because nobody
else can afford to devote enough time to teasing out the meaning of the
different usages of the phrase "IP".

